# JL Audio using Scanspeak revelators?



## HIS4 (Oct 6, 2005)

Check out these JL Audio home speakers. Are they using revelators for the midbasses?


----------



## t3sn4f2 (Jan 3, 2007)

Yeah, search for the post from msmith on these speakers for more details.


----------



## ItalynStylion (May 3, 2008)

What the eff is that in the middle? That's like a 4" dome!


----------



## ErinH (Feb 14, 2007)

yea, manville covered this a bit on another thread, but I can't remember the title.


----------



## Benihana (Nov 30, 2008)

woah!! I didn't know JL was coming out with home speakers, well besides from their subs


----------



## s10scooter (Feb 5, 2007)

Bet that thing is a bajillion bucks.


----------



## metanium (Feb 2, 2007)

Fully active 3-way!

http://home.jlaudio.com/jlaudio_pages.php?page_id=44


----------



## HIS4 (Oct 6, 2005)

Imagine having 3 of those for a L/C/R combo 

Would probably cost more than the rest of the audio/video system combined though.


----------



## stereojnky (Mar 17, 2008)

Yeah @ $10,000 a pop!
http://www.diymobileaudio.com/forum/showthread.php?t=44906&highlight=primacy&page=2


----------

